# Advice on Car hands free phone kit



## BTBL (22 Jul 2008)

Hi,
I am about to move from Dublin to the countryside so will be starting to commute. I will need a decent hands free phone unit for the car as I expect to have coference calls quite often.

Can anyone recommend (or equally advise against) any particular type of hands free kit? 
Things I need to consider are cost, car noise, battery charging capability, ease if installation.

I hear a lot of talk about the Parrott systems. Any first hand comments on them?

Grateful for any advice.


----------



## Pulse (23 Jul 2008)

I fit hansfree kits for a living a would highly recommed the parrot or a new touchscreen bluetooth one called the THB Bury CC9060 its very nice and a bit easier to use than parrot

Pulse


----------



## Armada (23 Jul 2008)

Hi Pulse, 

Is the THB Bury CC9060 compatible with all mobiles and where would I source one?


----------



## Pulse (23 Jul 2008)

So far i've tried some blackberrys, some XDA's a few nokias the I-Phone and some sony ericcson and all have worked
If you tell me where your based i could recommend an installer close to you

Pulse


----------



## BTBL (23 Jul 2008)

Thanks Pulse,
I am travelling between Dublin (Sandyford) and Dundalk. Would be interested in a recommended installer of the parrot system. I assume this uses the car speakers right?
How much should I expect to pay?
Thanks
BTBL.


----------



## Pulse (23 Jul 2008)

you should pay about €220 + vat for a supply and fit but some cars with amplifed or upgraded stereo systems will cost alot more as the leads that are needed to put the sound through the stereo cost alot


----------



## Pulse (23 Jul 2008)

you should pay about 220 + vat for a supply and fit but some cars with amplifed or upgraded stereo systems will cost alot more as the leads that are needed to put the sound through the stereo cost alot


----------



## RS2K (23 Jul 2008)

You can buy a "simple" bluetooth kit that needs no installation, and sits on the sun visor.

I've used one, and it works very well. c.STG£20.


----------



## Armada (23 Jul 2008)

I bought a Motorola bluetooth one which clips onto the visor a few weeks ago.

I paid €89 for it and it is useless... always has an echo and dreadful sound quality.


----------



## RS2K (23 Jul 2008)

Armada said:


> I bought a Motorola bluetooth one which clips onto the visor a few weeks ago.
> 
> I paid €89 for it and it is useless... always has an echo and dreadful sound quality.



You were robbed. Try one of these..

http://www.mobilefun.co.uk/product/15581.htm


----------



## dieseldave (24 Jul 2008)

If your doing a lot of driving and talking with bluetooth on you'll have a drain on the battery and one night you might forget to charge the phone, so maybe consider a nokia kit with a cradle for charging, or if you go for a parrot get a cigarette charger.


----------



## Pulse (25 Jul 2008)

Just to let you know the next generation of nokia kits CK100 & CK600 (to be released) have no facility for a cradle


----------



## Clarke_123 (21 Aug 2008)

I have to agree with Pulse. If you're driving any distance and wish to use your phone professionally you need a fully fitted carkit rather than a portable kit.

I use the THB Bury Uni 8 system which holds and charges the phone plus has interchangable cradles so you can simply swop the cradles over when you upgrade your phone. Although I will be changing to the THB Bury CC9060 soon as it's an amazing handsfree kit! You can simply get over the problem of your phones battery running out by having an in car charger, which are very cheap these days.

I'm a distributor for Bury, Parrot & Motorola products so take a look at the web site and see what product works for you?


----------



## tiger (21 Aug 2008)

Have no prior experiences, but bought a used car recently which has a Parrot CK3100 installed.  Works very nicely and sound quality is good.


----------



## tosullivan (21 Aug 2008)

BTBL said:


> Hi,
> I am about to move from Dublin to the countryside so will be starting to commute. I will need a decent hands free phone unit for the car as I expect to have coference calls quite often.
> 
> Can anyone recommend (or equally advise against) any particular type of hands free kit?
> ...


 I have a parrot ck3100.  Very handy. Cost 220euro supplly & fit


----------



## 3CC (21 Aug 2008)

I have a Sony Ericsson HCB-120, battery operated and fits to the visor, bluetooth.

Works very well, as good as the fixed kit I used to have. I cannot say how long the talktime is but it lasts a month with occasional use. It switches off automatically when the phone is out of range which saves a lot of power.


----------



## sjg1234 (13 Nov 2008)

Where's the best place to get a parrot + installtion.  I have generally heard the CK3100 is the best and would want the installer to come to my place of work ideally.


----------



## larbo (13 Nov 2008)

I know of two company's that supply and fit parrot's. One is carphone wharehouse and the other is parrot.ie, they will call to you to fit it.


----------



## Pulse (13 Nov 2008)

I fit carkits for a living have been doing so for the last 11 yrs if your in Dublin I can do it for you if not I can recomend someone close to you

Neither CPW or Parrot.ie have there own installers they contract people like me


----------



## sjg1234 (13 Nov 2008)

Hi Pulse, thanks for that. I see parrot.ie use the compnay carkits.ie to install theirs though. There are a few threads on here that really rate carkits for the install. 

Funny thing is that parrot.ie is cheaper than carkit for the whole thing, 20 euro cheap is the difference. Would prefer to go to reputable firm i think. thanks for the heads up though.

CPW is not bad though on price, not much in it between those 2. Im on the road most of the time and I don't think CPW do outside of Dub or Cork though.


----------



## sjg1234 (13 Nov 2008)

Would you know if the CK 3100 is the best one?  Havce heard the 3200 is good with larger display but of course its more cash.


----------



## Pulse (13 Nov 2008)

I've never heard of Parrot.ie haven't a clue who they are they sound like box shifters to me


----------



## Pulse (13 Nov 2008)

My company (2 of us) fit on average 16 kits a day 3100 would be the most popular have fitted a handful of the 3200 not as reliable theres also the Bury cc9060 this is what I have in my 2 vans
[broken link removed]


----------



## larbo (13 Nov 2008)

I bought the ck3100 a few months ago and its brilliant but if you have the extra money get the ck3200 its 30euro more on parrot.ie , hope that helps.


----------



## sjg1234 (13 Nov 2008)

Thanks for the advice guys, think the ck 3100 gets my vote.


----------



## tosullivan (14 Nov 2008)

personally don't see the need for the parrot 3200.  All you need is the display to show name or number


----------



## sjg1234 (16 Nov 2008)

Just to see the number and the caller name on the display is enough for me.


----------



## Happy_Harry (17 Nov 2008)

Maybe a silly question, but couldn't see on the parrot.ie website, is there a mute button ? Would do a lot of conf calls on mute and would be ideal to do this in the car.


----------



## Pulse (17 Nov 2008)

No you would have to mute it from the phone itself


----------



## endao (26 Nov 2008)

Is there such a thing as a satnav and phone kit unit? 
I want both of these so it would be good if one unit could do both tasks.


----------

